

Show HN: Authentic Virtual Letters For The Web - monsterix
http://blog.bubbleideas.com/2012/06/authentic-virtual-letters-for-web.html

======
monsterix
@bubbles is an easy way to write letters from your browser. You can type,
draw, sketch, make a collage, scribble and highlight on letters that were sent
to you or sign in your own handwriting to make your letters look authentic. It
is 100% free for consumers (ad-free also)and is as easy as writing on physical
paper.

by @monsterix and @kumar_navneet

~~~
nileshtrivedi
Interesting. If it works well on tablets and smartphones, this could really
appeal to non-techies.

Is it possible to send letters to users who are not registered on this site?
Forcing everyone to sign up is a huge barrier to adoption in my opinion.

~~~
monsterix
Yes it does work non-natively on an iPad i.e. on safari browser of iPad. We
are yet to achieve mobile support, the current version is primarily a web app.

And yes, it is possible to send letters to users who are not on @bubbles yet.
You can mention email id of the recipient(s) on the letter itself and it will
be delivered as PDF over email. With your signature and drawings everything.
:)

------
eviral
very interesting UI.

~~~
monsterix
Thank you, @eviral

